# Happy Birthday Noah Fentz!!!



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Happy Happy Birthday To YOU!!!*I hope you have a great day Noah.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jeff. It's been a pleasure being a fellow NJ haunter with you. See you for the next make and take!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Jeffery, Jeffery, Jeffery...another cake, another candle, another year.
Happy Birthday old friend.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

and maybe another boa?? Happy Birthday Jeff.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Noah/Jeff
Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!

Wow, another NJ haunter having a birthday. Looks like birthday cake is in order for the next meeting! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hope you have a happy Birthday Jeff.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have A Happy Birthday ! !


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a very Happy Birthday NoahFentz!!!!!!!!*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They say it's your Birthday!
We're gonna have a good time!
I'm glad it's your Birthday!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Haooy Horror Day Jeff


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy happy joy joy


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy belated birthday!! Hope you had a good one.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW! Sniff...thanks everyone!! Just logged on and saw my name. Very kewl.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Being as old as you are, did you find it hard to read??? lol


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hope you got lots of halloween goodies!!! Happy Belated B-day!


----------

